# Emoji in Google funktioniert nicht



## mediamat (30. August 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe schon gelegentlich Emojis im title genutzt (als HTML-Angabe), diese wurden in den Suchergebnissen angezeigt.
Aber folgendes geht nicht www.utf8icons.com/character/127909/movie-camera
Im Browser-Tab sieht mans schon, aber nicht in der Suchmaschine...müsste es dort dann nicht auch gehen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. August 2018)

Hi,
zeig mal was Du direkt in den Titel geschrieben hast?

Grüße


----------



## mediamat (30. August 2018)

_Video &#127909; für alle_
So in der Art...Es steht dann korrekt im Tab und im WP-Backend, in den Suchergebnissen ist es leer (nichtmal so ein "Würfel" dass es nicht dargestellt werden könnte)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. August 2018)

Hi,
grundsätzlich kann es natürlich immer sein das Google etwas plötzlich nicht mehr unterstützt.
Aber Emojis werden noch unterstützt, soviel ich weiß.
Kannst Du mir mal die Suchurl posten und mit welchem Betriebssystem arbeitest Du?

Grüße


----------

